# Staring at shadows - any answers?



## Baxieboy (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello,

Our 8 month old Baxter has recently begun to stare or follow shadows (his, ours, or even furniture occasionally) He is great in every other sense, eats well, well exercised, learning commands and enjoys games. 

At night, once indoor lights are on, he's starting to get fixated on any shadows cast from them. Sometimes just staring, sometimes following his own, or occasionally creeping up on one to pounce on it as if he's hunting.

He can be distracted by a game or treats but as soon as the distraction is away he's back at the shadow within a couple of minutes.

Is this common? Will he grow out of it? Or any ideas to fix?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Animals in general have more instincts than us humans if you know what I mean.. are you in a old property?? has someone close to you passed??? there is more to us than black and white X X


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree , Purdey does this all the time I just don't make an issue of it.


----------



## Baxieboy (Jan 18, 2010)

As interesting as your reply is Viz1, I was looking for more constructive feedback, I stopped watching Scooby-Doo some time ago. 

Does anyone have any more to add? Baxter is our first dog and if this is a normal phase he'll grow out of, I'd be more relaxed about it.

I've seen other adult dogs completely fixated on shadows and it does not look a happy mental state for the animal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Many apologies I thought I was being constructive as I ve had many dogs and cats that done this all through their lives and were perfectly happy and healthy otherwise.. I just thought I would give you another angle to look at it from to give you alittle peace of mind that it could be something simple.If you are that worried about it get him checked out for both of your sakes. good luck


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan seems to love trying to catch his shadow. He jumps around the living room like a jack rabbit. 

He will also bark at the dark hallway. I've had to get up a couple of times to walk the hallway with him to settle him.

Sometimes while walking out side at night I find him frozen and staring off into the shadows. He's seeing things that my eyes can't pick up I guess.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Vizslas tend to become obsessed with lights or shadows easily. I think the best remedy would be redirection. When you see the behavior immediately stop it and then redirect to something else. Anything that will snap him out of it will do, rope toys, game of tug, obedience drills just anything besides alowing him to chase or watch the shadows.

Best of luck!!


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

My V started doing this a bit too a few months ago (he's 1 yrs old next month)....light more than shadows though. I have redirected his attention when I see him doing it...and so far it seems to be working....


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd just ignore it and it will probably go away, 

Viz1 , for the record I thought your reply was constructive and you were obviously trying to be helpful!! I hope my one liner above is not treated in the same manner!!!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Viz1 I agree with Jas you were very kind to leave a post and you didn't need to apologise - you were trying to be helpful! 

Jas you seeem to have got away with your one liner! ;D


----------



## Baxieboy (Jan 18, 2010)

I have no doubt Viz1's comments were well intentioned and there was no need for any apology, but well intentioned is very different to being helpful or constructive. If we choose to explain dog behavioural problems with supernatural activity then someone find me a paddle!
On advice of a professional trainer we set up a camera in the room and took video of Baxter fixated on shadows and when we left the room he stopped almost immediately and jumped up onto the couch. As soon as we re-entered the room he jumped off the couch to stare at the floor again. Complete attention seeking behaviour. 
We've put a training line on him and every time he does it he's out the room for 30sec with no speech or interaction. Started off a bit monotonous, back and forth to the door but after about 40mins he stopped and got lots of praise for chilling out on the couch. No doubt will need a lot of reinforcement but it's definitely attention seeking behaviour.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

In your first post you were not sure what was going on behavioral or otherwise and you wanted advice. Out of 523 members you got six replies, comments like "stopped watching scobby doo a long time ago" and "someone get me a paddle" doesn't sound like being v grateful to me, six members took the time and kindness to try and help and in their eyes probably thought they were being constructive you might not of agreed with them or one in perticular but thats life everyone having different thoughts and ideas.....I agree - Viz1 wasn't the one that needed to apologise! 
I am glad though you have found out what the problem is and are in the process of sorting it. 
kind regards


----------



## Baxieboy (Jan 18, 2010)

Barrel Browner
You are entirely correct, at the time of my first post I was not sure what was going on behavioral or otherwise and wanted advice. At the time my dog was spending up to half an hour at a time staring at the floor in an obsessive state. I was checking for replies quite regularly as we were genuinely worried. 
As first time dog owners, we have found this website fantastic and check it regularly for advice and points of view. 
By the time of my second post I had only received 2 replies. The first was by Viz1 suggesting a ghost theory, the second was from yourself agreeing with the ghost theory. 
My second post was to encourage members who may have been put off discussing a thread that seemed to be getting taken over by discussions of the paranormal.
I appreciated the advice from several further posts and appreciate the advice and info throughout this site. However as you so rightly state everyone has different thoughts and ideas, so if I think I'm reading baloney I will say so, and I did so in a reasonably light hearted fashion.
Lets not all get spooked about this!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Barrel browner and Jas thanks for your posts very much appreciated, as you can see I did apologise as obviously thought i'd upset someone but after reading futher posts realised I'd made a mistake by doing so....... I would though have to disagree with you Barrel Browner with your opinion about baxieboy's "scobby doo" and "paddle" remarks I don't think it's ungrateful I think it's down right rude and even in his/her last post had to make yet another dig at my beliefs ... .....let alone advise given.
I hope you get the support and advice you need in the future baxieboy I for one won't be leaving anymore posts for you or anyone as you never know what shallow minded and ungrateful people you are trying to help!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Baxieboy you just don't get it! ???
Viz1 your welcome, somethings come down to good old fashioned manners!! 
Please don't let this put you off interacting on this great forum - there's lots and lots of v owners needing as many peoples advice as possible


----------

